# Don't get the obsession with Emma Watson



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

No body but a cute face. But at least she doesn't look anorexic like Taylor Swift and some others that would blow away in the wind.

Emma looking good here


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

ummm...well, if you're aren't attracted to her, you aren't attracted to her. It can't really be "explained", it just comes down to personal tastes. I don't find Katy Perry to be all that attractive (to use an example from your username), but that's just me.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I like her with long hair. Short hair makes her look like a little boy. Her hair that she had for the Bling Ring=perfect.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wonder goat said:


> ummm...well, if you're aren't attracted to her, you aren't attracted to her. It can't really be "explained", it just comes down to personal tastes. I don't find Katy Perry to be all that attractive (to use an example from your username), but that's just me.


This. Katy isn't attractive to me at all, but it's not like you can force someone to share the same tastes as you. Anyways, thank goodness OP was banned. took long enough.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Meh, I banned him for not liking Emma. *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Meh, I banned him for not liking Emma. *


:rep


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bit baby faced, but still hot as fuck


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What's so great about Emma Watson, don't like her much. She was good in This is the End though.

Was more of a Cho Chang guy in the Harry Potter series


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

As far as Harry Potter actresses go, Maggie Smith takes the cake.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

SoupBro said:


> Was more of a Cho Chang guy in the Harry Potter series


Dem Ravenclaw jobbers :bosh2


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Dunmer said:


> As far as Harry Potter actresses go, Maggie Smith takes the cake.


back in the day dude...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kalashnikov said:


> Dem Ravenclaw jobbers :bosh2


Hey now, she could have been a Hufflepuff


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Can't see what you don't like about her, sexy as fuck._


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

KatyPerry4life said:


> She seems very plain to me. Not attractive at all. Please enlighten me.


agree

people post gifs of her supposedly acting sexy and I'm just like :dean thats nice dear


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

SoupBro said:


> Was more of a Cho Chang guy in the Harry Potter series


:watson
The soft Glaswegian accent always did it for me as well.

Hermione is definite wife material though. Well in Weasley son.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think she's pretty, personally. And she looked even worse with that god awful short hair. Women shouldn't have short hair. It never looks good.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

S&M Walls said:


> I don't think she's pretty, personally. And she looked even worse with that god awful short hair. Women shouldn't have short hair. It never looks good.


oh man when people were still acting like she was sexy with the nazi bitch haircut. :lol good times.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

watson is the most overrated chick in hollywood

sooo average


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

S&M Walls said:


> I don't think she's pretty, personally. And she looked even worse with that god awful short hair. Women shouldn't have short hair. It never looks good.


imo if you can rock it, then power to you. I thought Emma and Rihanna (if you've seen "take a bow") rocked the short hair quite nicely.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Because she was Hermione fuckin Granger. Also she's pretty attractive.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

She's hot, but she's only 2nd best to this Emma :brees


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

She has a really nice face. Face is most important guys.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

She's a 4/10 at best if you ask me.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I like plain average looking chicks...as far as young actresses go i have a major hard on for Jeanette Mccurdy on that Nick show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

TheHype said:


> She's hot, but she's only 2nd best to this Emma :brees


:clap I came here to say this. You beat me to it.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn't like the short hair (as is the case with any woman) but it's not like I would've said no. She's gorgeous the rest of the time.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

She's cute and people have grown up with her so they'll no doubt have an odd kind of attachment to her.

Don't see the appeal of emma stone tbh. She does nothing for me.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Meh, I banned him for not liking Emma. *


LOL abuse of power.

Seriously though, I agree with the OP. She's really overrated in the looks department. Seems like a cool chick though (Y).


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Her facial expressions look really obnoxious in the majority of pics I see of her.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Well she is supposedly stuck up her own arse so that might explain it.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

she looks like a dude with short hair


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Froot said:


> Her facial expressions look really obnoxious in the majority of pics I see of her.


I've heard that apparently in real life she is EXACTLY like the character she plays in Harry Potter. Wouldn't surprise me to be honest.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

SoupBro said:


> What's so great about Emma Watson, don't like her much. She was good in This is the End though.
> 
> Was more of a Cho Chang guy in the Harry Potter series


Cho Chang. :mark:


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't think anyone can "enlighten" you on the subject, you either find her attractive or you don't. I'd personally give a left bollock, but that's just me.


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Agreed with OP, she looks like a teenage boy. I suppose that's the look young white kids are into these days, though


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Bonnie Wright, the girl that played Ginny, Ron's sister has grown up quite well.

I dunno what it is but I just like her. Everyone has different tastes. I would agree that she isn't the most attractive girl in the world, but if I had to choose an actress to legitimately be marry it would be her. I also have my other reason for liking her, but no need to post about it :yum:

Now I think Katy Perry is freakin' hot, but that just personal preference. Busty pale faced brunettes do it for me, deal breaker is she is actually a blonde so she won't always look like that. Emma stone is also in that category.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Maidenrugby said:


> I don't think anyone can "enlighten" you on the subject, you either find her attractive or you don't. I'd personally give a left bollock, but that's just me.


I'd give a right bollock.



dreamchord said:


> Agreed with OP, she looks like a teenage boy. I suppose that's the look young white kids are into these days, though


Why does every woman without hugely defined tits or ass look like a teenage boy according to some people on the internet? This has baffled me recently.


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> Why does every woman without hugely defined tits or ass look like a teenage boy according to some people on the internet? This has baffled me recently.


But without tits and ass, what to we have left?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

haynesbomb said:


> But without tits and ass, what to we have left?[/color]


Vagina. I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

haynesbomb said:


> But without tits and ass, what to we have left?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> Vagina. I thought that was obvious.


I meant for display purposes. The ladies can't really accentuate their vagina can they?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Emma is 23 but looks like a 12 year old. Which is a great thing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

haribo said:


> I didn't like the short hair (as is the case with any woman) but it's not like I would've said no. She's gorgeous the rest of the time.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

therock11 said:


> Emma is 23 *but looks like a 12 year old. Which is a great thing.*


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

haynesbomb said:


> I meant for display purposes. The ladies can't really accentuate their vagina can they?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Try telling that to Chyna. It sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

haynesbomb said:


> But without tits and ass, what to we have left?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


A pretty face works for me.





obby said:


> watson is the *most overrated *chick in hollywood
> 
> sooo average


Maybe you are confusing her with Kristen Stewart


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Skermac said:


> Maybe you are confusing her with Kristen Stewart


Pffft, I think she's hot and yes WAY hotter than both Emmas.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

obby said:


> watson is the most overrated chick in hollywood
> 
> sooo average


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

She's the cute girl you kinda grew up with.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

therock11 said:


> Emma is 23 but looks like a 12 year old. Which is a great thing.


No she doesn't and no it isn't. What the hell man.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shes ascetically visually pleasing to my eye and seems like a charming young woman. I approve.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SCSU said:


> She's the cute girl you kinda grew up with.












She may have a horrible personality, you never know.


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

shes cute


----------



## TheGreatShooter (Aug 29, 2013)

She's hot...pretty intelligent although comes across smug, imo


----------



## therock11 (Oct 26, 2012)

Lucidious Clay said:


> No she doesn't and no it isn't. What the hell man.


To me she does look really young. How old does she look to you? I saw her interview not long ago where she looked like a kid and its a great thing because there are some researches that show that People Who Look Young For Their Age Tend To Live Longer : http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/173901.php


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

She's really pretty. Got a great face and great sense of style. I can understand why people have crushes on her. She's solid girlfriend/wife material.

I don't know why people would have hard ons for her though. There are many more hotter chicks, so I'd say Emma Watson is definitely overrated in that regard. Kristen Stewart may be a "crappy" actress (actually she isn't, she only sucks in Twilight because Bella is a crap character), but she's way hotter.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Quoth the Raven said:


> She's really pretty. Got a great face and great sense of style. I can understand why people have crushes on her. She's solid girlfriend/wife material.
> 
> I don't know why people would have hard ons for her though. There are many more hotter chicks, so I'd say Emma Watson is definitely overrated in that regard. Kristen Stewart may be a "crappy" actress (actually she isn't, she only sucks in Twilight because Bella is a crap character), but she's way hotter.


This guy gets it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Shes ascetically visually pleasing to my eye and seems like a charming young woman. I approve.


if you like emma watson so much why don't you gay marry her


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

S&M Walls said:


> I don't think she's pretty, personally. And she looked even worse with that god awful short hair. Women shouldn't have short hair. It never looks good.


Couldn't agree more. I've never liked short hair on girls and I don't think I ever will, unless it's a bob or something.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Couldn't agree more. I've never liked short hair on girls and I don't think I ever will, unless it's a bob or something.



SES Serena looked quite hot even with the bald head 

She was an exception though. Usually the shortest hair a girl should have is neck length. Any shorter looks bad 9 times out of 10.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Quoth the Raven said:


> SES Serena looked quite hot even with the bald head
> 
> She was an exception though. Usually the shortest hair a girl should have is neck length. Any shorter looks bad 9 times out of 10.


She was pretty hot, yes, but MUCH better looking with long hair imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i want her to drown in my cum


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SES Serena looked hot with or without hair.










Just look at her. :datass


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

I dont like her at all. Overrated by some people.Nothing special.Not hot,not attractive.Decent british girl.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Halle Berry looked damn good in her prime with short hair. Hell she still looks damn good now.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Hit-Girl gave me an internet boner. Like a real boner-- but of the heart.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> Hit-Girl gave me an internet boner. Like a real boner-- but of the heart.


*It's what I fucking do....*


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *It's what I fucking do....*


you're the king. the female king.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TEHCOCK said:


> Halle Berry looked damn good in her prime with short hair. Hell she still looks damn good now.


This is probably my only exception to that rule personally, but even Halle Berry looks 10x better with long hair.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> you're the king. the female king.


Queen? :side:


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Queen? :side:


some own enough that they're 'king', not queen... just a thing. a real thing.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Well oddly enough I had a crush on her as a kid but after becoming disinterested in the Harry Potter series, I didn't particularly care much. She's cute and has a great 'natural' girl next door type vibe I guess but I don't go gaga over her


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

Emma is cute ;one of those girls you don't fuck, you make love to her.


----------



## AshleyNL (May 20, 2006)

For me personally, it has so much more to do with just her looks. Yes, she is gorgeous in a girl next door way, but from what I have seen in interviews and whatnot, she has a beautiful personality as well. I feel as though she is still very humble, and has not let fame get to her. She has a great sense of humor, and comes off as extremely intelligent. She is the type of woman I would like to see my nieces look up to. She is a fabulous role model, and I will always be a huge fangirl for her.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Shes one step behind from Chloe Grace Moretz and Zoey Deschanel.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Demon Hunter said:


> Shes one step behind from *Chloe Grace Moretz* and Zoey Deschanel.


How old is she? Pretty fucking sure she isn't legal, dude...


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How old is she? Pretty fucking sure she isn't legal, dude...


It's okay. That behavior is normal around here.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How old is she? Pretty fucking sure she isn't legal, dude...


:lol just searched. She's 16. :side:

rton2


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Emma Watson is pretty much every geeks waifu. I am pretty sure half of her fans wear a fedora


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

:lmao Emma Watson is my number one Celeb crush actually :lmao so theres a little insight into the Three Dog... cuz one dog aint enough... and two is too low... im three dog... 

told my GF already that Emma is my one that im allowed if we were ever to hook up with celebritys lol


Edit: For the record I have never worn a Fadora (I find them to be an ugly hat, i do wear fitted ballcaps tho) a day in my life :lmao just felt like it needed to be said as Gaston brought it up hahaha


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Nobody doesn't get the obsession with Emma Watson like Gaston.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

What's wrong with Emma Watson? I think she is a good example of how someone can have the fame and fortune and not turn out to be a fucking mess like Miley Cyrus. She's lived a lot of her life in front of the camera, yet, she seems to be the type of person who is still 'normal', like you wouldn't even know she was rich and famous if you talked to her in a coffee shop or something. She doesn't seem all that slutty, either. Rare these days.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

She is way pretty. I wouldn't say no if she wanted to buy me dinner.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> She is way pretty. I wouldn't say no if she wanted to buy me dinner.


What if she asked you to buy her dinner?


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I didn't get the obsession either, until:


















She developed nicely, would bang now.


----------



## jameslynch101 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is hot, definitely in my top 5, compared to most other female celebs in her age range she seems pretty humble and down to earth which is a bonus, she's not quite in Keira Knightley's league though


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

She's pretty, but I hear she is a little stuck up and wears fur, so eh.. turn off for me.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Gaston said:


> Emma Watson is pretty much every geeks waifu. I am pretty sure half of her fans wear a fedora


Oh please. A waifu is something that ain't real yo. Most geeks' waifu is probably rainbow dash or fluttershy.


----------



## tready93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Best way i can put it, she's the classy one you take home to your parents, she looks her best when she in an elegant dress, not a bikini or lingerie.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

She's got that natural look that is appealing. And she's not lost the marbles like all the other young celebs seem to be doing, in interviews she quite witty and charming as well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

> A seemingly recent photo of Emma Watson with a young trick-or-treater dressed as Harry Potter is too adorable not to share. Especially if her dialogue with the boy is true.
> 
> 
> A photo surfaced on a blog of Watson with a boy in his Gryffindor robes, a wand, and candy bag. Reportedly Watson spotted the boy and said, “Excuse me, are you Harry Potter? That’s great, because I’m Hermione Granger and we’re best of friends.”
> ...


:jose

dem feels.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

She's okay.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

TEHCOCK said:


> :jose
> 
> dem feels.


What an idiot. The kid should've dressed up as Ron Weasley :jay2


----------

